# Esophagus, stomach, lower digestive system problems



## Sawbones (Aug 24, 2011)

Any reasonable help appreciated: Simply put, there's not much I can eat or drink without discomfort/burning of stomach or migraines. I can't eat any spices, caffeine, sugar, artificial sweeteners and many foods. About all I can ingest is water and V8 juice. In 1979 doctors insisted on removing 1/2 of my stomach due to ulcer bleeding problems. It took me over a year to finally give in. Then I was told the process was abandoned two years later because of side effects and such. Just my luck. Since then, I have developed migraines(eliminating artificial sweeteners and other foods like decaf have reduced to minimum), GERD (caffeine makes my esophagus feel like I've swallowed a golf ball), gagging(no dental work w/out gas and I believe that due to cutting of Vegas nerves to stomach during stomach operation caused this), and I now have a very, very sensitive stomach. I can not take most medicines. Like, Aleve, aspirins, ibuprofen,anti-inflammatory drugs, most antibiotics, statins, etc. due to irritation of the stomach. About all I can take is acetaminophen occasionally for my arthritis. (mostly a cool and cold weather ailment)I have what's called "dumping syndrome", a side effect of having the lower half of my stomach removed(included removal of duodenum). The dumping did seem to get better over the years(since 1979) but now, since I entered my 70's, the diarrhea has become a daily problem, more than once a day. Generally after each meal. Stomach burning is also an everyday problem. Eating has become more and more of a stress than enjoyment. I drink antacid by the 26 oz bottle, going through one bottle in a few days, easily. Otherwise I'm healthy, very active and happy. Doctors have recently run a camera down my esophagus and performed a colonoscopy..... only to say, no problems, come back in 5 years. I've recently had to stop taking Prevacid/Omeprazole as it seems to increase stomach discomfort as well. The same doctor told me I could take the medicine from now on with no expected problems. He even encouraged it. I HATE THIS...living like this. And am trying to be as normal as I can, but it seems to be IMPOSSIBLE. People laugh at me because I can not eat spicy foods. Saying, "that isn't spicy." But it hurts my stomach and lower digestive system anyway. So much that I dread what happens and am constantly on the lookout for foods that cause me discomfort. (discomfort = very uncomfortable conditions, not mild conditions) Any reasonable suggestions or thoughts are appreciated. Please, I am not a hypochondriac. I was married to one. My system was inherited. My mother has a nervous digestive system. It's known to be in my family. Many in my family seem to live to their 90's too. (problem is, I have no idea about my birth father's side of the family or their health. Never knew them.) Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For some people taking an antispasmodic before a meal can help slow down the eat-poop reflex. Peppermint is used by a lot of people for that, but it can make heartburn worse so may not be good for you. Some people use a small dose of Imodium before meals to help slow things down.Taking it before a meal (either one) can get the medicine in place by the time you need it to be effective. They take awhile to go through the system, so taking it ahead of time can help.Some people find Calcium supplements (if the antacids you use are magnesium based that can increase diarrhea) so you might see if you can take some Tums (calcium antacid) as part of your control or a Calcium supplement to balance out the magnesium in a lot of liquid antacids.For upper GI discomfort you might see if taking a digestive enzyme with pancreatin in it helps. The animal based enzymes can act as a signal (we don't respond to plant signals) that seems to help some upper GI symptoms with eating (feeling too full, bloated, etc) so there may be something in that which could help with your eating problems.


----------



## Sawbones (Aug 24, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> For some people taking an antispasmodic before a meal can help slow down the eat-poop reflex. Peppermint is used by a lot of people for that, but it can make heartburn worse so may not be good for you. Some people use a small dose of Imodium before meals to help slow things down.Taking it before a meal (either one) can get the medicine in place by the time you need it to be effective. They take awhile to go through the system, so taking it ahead of time can help.Some people find Calcium supplements (if the antacids you use are magnesium based that can increase diarrhea) so you might see if you can take some Tums (calcium antacid) as part of your control or a Calcium supplement to balance out the magnesium in a lot of liquid antacids.For upper GI discomfort you might see if taking a digestive enzyme with pancreatin in it helps. The animal based enzymes can act as a signal (we don't respond to plant signals) that seems to help some upper GI symptoms with eating (feeling too full, bloated, etc) so there may be something in that which could help with your eating problems.


Sawbones REPLYeppermint: no sugar and no artificial sweeteners allowed. Peppermint seems to be too strong for my very sensitive stomach too. My stomach is WAY too sensitive and I don't know why. After having the operation, it should have improved. Instead, over the years it has become very sensitive instead. Next: "They take a while to go through the system".... Dumping syndrome causes system to send through much faster...much faster. Remember, no duodenum means all DUMPS into intestines FAST. However, it sounds like it could possibly be a good idea. Will explore. Next: Tums seem to hurt my stomach at times, especially when it's hurting a lot. Will look for adding calcium another way to system. Lastly: digestive enzyme...hmmmm, interesting... I'll research it and look into that. Thanks. THANKS for any info. I'm open for more too. SawbonesPS... The Sawbones sig does not mean I am a doctor. I kinda felt like I had to be a doctor when I was married to a hypochondriac for 20 long years. I sure learned a lot. Life got miserable at times trying to handle her and the upset doctors. That is one reason I am sensitive to being called a hypochondriac.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Sawbones,I have eliminated my indigestion and reflux since September of 1998 with a grape based supplement called Provex CV. From what I have been able to determine through my own readings, it controls the blood platelet behaviour responsible for inflammation within the digestive system. Since ingredients play a great part in your own responses, following are all of the active components in the supplement in order of quantity: Grape Seed extract, Grape Skin Extract, Resveratrol, Green Tea leaf extract, fungal proteases and Bromelain, Quercetin, Bilberry Extract, Ginkgo Biloba Extract. Other ingredients, again in descending order, are gelatin, microcrystalline cellulose, magnesium stearate, and silicon dioxide.Cheers,Mark


----------



## Sawbones (Aug 24, 2011)

overitnow said:


> Hi Sawbones,I have eliminated my indigestion and reflux since September of 1998 with a grape based supplement called Provex CV. From what I have been able to determine through my own readings, it controls the blood platelet behaviour responsible for inflammation within the digestive system. Since ingredients play a great part in your own responses, following are all of the active components in the supplement in order of quantity: Grape Seed extract, Grape Skin Extract, Resveratrol, Green Tea leaf extract, fungal proteases and Bromelain, Quercetin, Bilberry Extract, Ginkgo Biloba Extract. Other ingredients, again in descending order, are gelatin, microcrystalline cellulose, magnesium stearate, and silicon dioxide.Cheers,Mark


----------



## Sawbones (Aug 24, 2011)

overitnow said:


> Hi Sawbones,I have eliminated my indigestion and reflux since September of 1998 with a grape based supplement called Provex CV. From what I have been able to determine through my own readings, it controls the blood platelet behaviour responsible for inflammation within the digestive system. Since ingredients play a great part in your own responses, following are all of the active components in the supplement in order of quantity: Grape Seed extract, Grape Skin Extract, Resveratrol, Green Tea leaf extract, fungal proteases and Bromelain, Quercetin, Bilberry Extract, Ginkgo Biloba Extract. Other ingredients, again in descending order, are gelatin, microcrystalline cellulose, magnesium stearate, and silicon dioxide.Cheers,Mark


REPLY:After researching Provex CV. One, it's not available from some sources "anymore". Why? Were there problems with it? Two: Also, I found some for $43 / 60 capsules and another one for $29 /60 caps. Is the $29 one okay? Three: I have high Cholesterol, 275 and can not take statins or other drugs to lower it. I show allergies to many medicines. Four: My blood pressure is naturally very low. Like 110 over 68. Would taking Provex CV be a problem for this since it has the blood pressure lowering ingredient? Five: I have problems with migraines, caused by various items like artificial sweeteners. (mostly gone by eliminating foods/medicines/etc) Migraines happened when I took Ginko Biloba. Sure would hate to bring them back again with Provex CV. (Recently had to completely STOP one cup daily of very weak decaf for same reason)It seems I had bottles of medicines and supplements left over (disposed of) that I can't take. It isn't unusual for me to start taking them and then show an allergy to it within a few doses. Doctors take me off it immediately. I was hospitalized from taking Amoxicillin(Penicillin). I lost over 40 lbs and it took over a year to wean me off the Prednisone(gained the weight back since Prednisone causes one to eat and eat). Thanks for the info. Sawbones


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It is sold through its manufacturer to its members. The two prices you have found relate to which of the two memberships they offer you choose. (One you agree to make a minimum purchase each month, for which you get a discount. The higher price comes with no monthly purchase agreement.) Those "not available" are likely to be customers no longer reselling it. It "may" lower your cholesterol; it *will* lower the amount that deposits. (There is a second supplement, comprised of plant phytosterols and omega 3s from seafood, that will lower the blood cholesterol and triglycerides that comes from diet. It has nothing to do with your liver, as it works in the intestines.) Resveratrol, one ingredient, does have some blood pressure effects; but I have never read any caution for people with normal levels. As far as migraines, I have no information. I hope that helps. Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Drugs usually have to be absorbed/dissolve, etc before they are effective. Even if they get into the small intestine fast you may need to pre-dose before eating so there is time for the drug to get in place rather than waiting to see if you have symptoms and then taking a drug that takes 20-40 minutes to start working but will work for several hours once the 40 minutes has elapsed.Some antispasmodics come in a sublingual formula (Imodium may as well) so that may bypass the GI issue, but it still takes time for them to get enough through the blood stream to the location they need to work.


----------



## Sawbones (Aug 24, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> Drugs usually have to be absorbed/dissolve, etc before they are effective. Even if they get into the small intestine fast you may need to pre-dose before eating so there is time for the drug to get in place rather than waiting to see if you have symptoms and then taking a drug that takes 20-40 minutes to start working but will work for several hours once the 40 minutes has elapsed.Some antispasmodics come in a sublingual formula (Imodium may as well) so that may bypass the GI issue, but it still takes time for them to get enough through the blood stream to the location they need to work.


REPLY: Thanks Kathleen. Okay, I figured out "sublingual formula"......a pill that dissolves under the tongue to get into the blood stream more efficiently and bypassing the GI system(esophagus and stomach mainly). Next, I think I understand "pre-dose".... to take the medicine 20 to 40 minutes earlier in order to get it in the blood stream and be ready to work before the offending food/liquid arrives. Okay... NOW... what drugs/supplements are you relating to here? I don't take anything except drinking the antiacid(Equate from Walmart). Mainly because of the reactions my system seems to have to most drugs/health supplements, etc. Other than food and liquids, nothing else goes into my system. And I really have to monitor the food and liquids. So what are you suggesting? Also, I read a bit about peppermint oil. That seemed interesting. In the meantime I really keep busy with my daily hobbies... I am an Electrical Engineer and do electronic repair via microsurgery on very, very small electronic equipment.(Called Surface Mount Technology) Also, I am retired and over 70 yrs old. (Oops...I think I may have mentioned that already) thanks. Sawbones or "you can call me Bob"


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well some people will take an antispasmodic or Imodium before the meal to help slow down the (eat, get the colon moving) reaction. That can sometimes make eating less scary if you don't have sudden diarrhea from it.


----------



## Orchidlady (Sep 13, 2011)

I have had GERD for over 10 years, had the Nissen Fundolipication surgery done twice as recently as Feb 2011 and then I developed the severe diarrhea and nausea after the surgery. Was finally diagnosed in late May with Mastocytic Enterocolitis. I am taking 2 nexium a day, 2 zyrtec, 2 Zantac, a Probiotic, and Gastrocom. The Mastocytic diagnosis relates to the mast cells in the small and large intestines producing too many mast cells and setting off leaky gut plus none of this has helped my GERD and my Gastro doctor is sending me to a special esophagus doctor in October to find out why nothing is working. I also have severe asthma that they believe started due to the GERD. I take Lopermide 2 mg up to 6 times daily to help the diarrhea but it does not completely control it and the doctor warned about taking Lomotil and some of the other drugs as they slow down the motility of my stomach and I cannot afford that. The only way to diagnose Mastocytic Enterocolotis is through special stains biopsies that are done during the colonoscopy.


----------



## Burpee (Sep 4, 2011)

I had a pressure test in my esophagus which showed my throat does not perform the normal peristalsis movement but jitters and thats why am I am burping and a weak sphincter is causing the acid to come up thus me being prescribes emaprazole.Still looking to control this problem, may try hypnosis soon.


----------

